# ¿Variar velocidad de un motor dc?



## segun

hola, tengo una duda, mi intensión es controlar un motor dc con un microcontrolador y mi cuestion es, que si es posible variar el numero de revoluciones mediante PWM con un filtro.Nunca e utilizado motores y no se si la alimentacion es proporcional al numero de r.p.m. Si es posible,¿me podriais decir que tipo de motor necesito?
gracias


----------



## juanpavz

depende de la aplicacion pero si no necesitas potencia un motor de un juguete te servira y si la velocidad del motor es proporcional al voltaje de entrada


----------



## JV

Hola segun, efectivamente el PWM se usa para controlar la velocidad de los motores de continua, pero debes tener cuidado de no reducir demasiado el ciclo de trabajo porque puede dañarte el motor. Un motor medianamente facil de conseguir y que tiene un poco mas de potencia que los de juguetes son los de impresora.


----------



## microbitoz

haz un arreglo con un transistor, lo polarizas según el voltaje que le vayas a suministrar al motor. como me ha funcionado es conectando el colector a Vcc el emisor a una terminal del motor y la otra a gnd. la base va conectada al puerto por el cual mandes la señal del micro, Lo unico que tienes que determinar es con cuanto vas a polarizar el motor para que elijas un transistor adecuado. y si no sientes seguridad en esa conexión aísla el micro del motor con un moc 3011 o 3010, suerte con tu proyecto y si tienes dudas me contactas por este medio.


----------



## ferdinan202

Dependiendo de la función que quieras, utiliza un temporizador para que te mande pulsos y cambialo al voltaje que quieras con un simple transistor... solo necesitas un poco de ingenio y ver como polarizar el motor si es que quieres otras funciones ok


----------



## anthony123

Hay un viejo post (fue el primero que lei  ) que se habla sobre el tema de controlar la velocidad sin PWM, AKI
 Yo emplee el circuito que alli sale pero con el TIP41 para soportar más consumo de los motores ( con los 2N3904 la cosa se calienta arrechamente)


----------



## hyden

El motor electrico funciona gracias al momento magnetico que se crea en la bobina interior del motor. El momento magnetico es proporcional al campo magnético y a la intensidad que circula por la bobina. El campo magnético es constante (segun el iman que haya dentro del motor, mas o menos intenso). La corriente se puede controlar mediante un potenciometro. Pon un potenciometro en serie al motor de forma que limite la corriente que circula por el motor. De esta forma, cuando aumentes la resistencia del potenciometro circulará menos corriente por tanto menos velocidad.


----------



## Alegranes

He diseñado una caja de cambios para hacer que tenga avance automático una fresadora que tengo.
Necesito motorizarla con un motor que tenga un par de 5 Nm y que varie sus revoluciones desde 170 hasta 3000 r.p.m.
Mi pregunta es: ¿motor de continua o de alterna?  ¿cómo y con qué regulo la velocidad, teniendo en cuenta que el par motor debe mantenerse?


----------



## hyden

el tema de variar las revoluciones estaria resuelto con un potenciometro, pero teniendo en cuenta que se debe de mantener el par... ya no sería tan senzillo. Cuando aumentas la resistencia con el potenciometro disminuies la intensidad que circula por el motor y, por tanto, el par de fuerza... En principio yo te recomendaria un motor a piño fijo (siempre a las mismas revoluciones) y un sistema de engranajes (poleas o piñones y cadenas si te permite el montaje) para regular la velocidad. En esta configuración cuando menos vueltas de la broca, mayor par de fuerza tendrá. 
En quanto al tipo de motor, supongo que con un motor de taladro servirá. En robótica se utilizan motores de taladros portatiles de 24V para mover los carros de sumo. Dan muy buen juego, ya que són baratos (en unos 20€ puedes enontrar un taladro portatil) aunque un motor de de corriente alterna seguramente entregue más potencia, en este caso basta con ponerle una resistencia para que haja de limitadora de corriente
espero haber sidod e ayuda
xao!


----------



## Alegranes

Muchas gracias por tu información.
Me lo pienso y ya te contestaré.


----------



## hyden

ok, suerte !


----------



## Alegranes

Amigo hiden:
La caja de cambios que he diseñado ya lleva reductoras de engranajes. LLeva una palanca de tres posiciones para sendas relaciones de transmisión y, dentro de cada una de ellas, necesito una gama de revoluciones del motor para adecuar el avance de la mesa a las características del material que se esté mecanizando. 
El tema mecánico (que es lo mio) lo tengo resuelto pero el eléctrico-electrónico me presenta dudas.
Yo pienso que el par motor en un motor de contínua depende de la intensidad de la corriente que circule por las bobinas (creo que se llama excitación) y la velocidad de giro de la tensión ¿es correcto? Estoy hablando de motores de imán permanente.
A lo mejor lo que necesitaria es un motor paso a paso y un controlador no se qué.
se me escapa el tema.
Muchas gracias por tu interes y mira si me puedes seguir ayudando.


----------



## hyden

hola Alegranes:
Segun tengo entendido el motor paso a paso va rotando un cierto numero de grados y para. no te servirá para hacerte uan fresadora, por que si gira y para y gira y para....ira a trompicones (supongo, nunca he utilizado motores paso a paso)
En cuanto a los motores de continua, la intensidad y la tensión van relacionados mediante la ley de ohm (V=I*R), donde R es la resistencia de la bobina del motor. Por tanto a más intensitad (I) mayor tensión (V), Quanto mayor sea la intensidad mayor serà el momento magnético de la bobina (que si mal no recuerdo era: NIAB, donde N es el numero de espiras, I la intensidad que circula, A el area de la espira i B el campo magnetico también se multiplica por el angulo que forma la espira con el campo magnético, xo es ya es segun casos) por tanto el momento no depende de la tensión, ya que la tensión és función (depende) de la intensidad.
En resumen, cuanta más intensidad circule por el motor mayor par de fuerzas y cuando mayor par de fuerzas más fuerzas actuan sobre el motor y más rápido gira (más revoluciones).
Igual te lo digo asi muy  teórico, xo por que soy estudiante de física y eso es todo teoria.. D

es un honor ayudar a la gente siempre que esté en mi mano, igual que me ayudaron a mi cuando me hizo falta...

si necesitas algo mas ya sabes


----------



## Alegranes

Muchisimas gracias hydem.
Tu explicación es logica pero lo que pasa es que no se si un motor será capaz de aguantar un diferencial tan alto como para variar las revoluciones desde 200 hasta 3000 r.p.m. sin quemarse.
El honor es para mi y para todo el foro pues queda de manifiesto que, como dice un anuncio de televisión, el ser humano es extrordinario.


----------



## hyden

un motor de dc de 12 voltios aguanta sin problema... piensa que los motores de los taladros portatiles facilmente llegan a mas de 5000 revoluciones. yo optaria con cojer un motor de taladro portatil que llegan a esas revoluciones sin problema y tiene  mucha mucha fuerza, por tanto no habrà peligro de quemarse. Manten siempre el motor bién refrigerado, por que, segun la lei de joule--> W=R*I², por tanto cuanta mas intensidad circule mas calorias dispensará y mas se calentará. por tanto encuentra un termino medio entre lo que necesitas y la potencia disponible,
lo ideal es que encuentres un motor que aguante unas 5000 revoluciones y le metas una resistencia limitadora para que funcione con algo mas de 3000 revoluciones, luego le metes un potenciometro en serie de forma que puedas controlar las revoluciones...
Ahora estoy de examenes, mañana termino. tan pronto como termine te hago un calculo para ver sobre que valores de resistencia necesitarias, ok?
espero que todos estos rollos larguísimos te sirvan para algo D. 
SUERTE!
xao!


----------



## juansosam

El motor es relativamente pequeño, te recomiendo que lo hagas como por ahi te aconsejan, usando un transistor, te recomiendo uses un IGBT con un potenciometro, no creo necesites cambiar la direccion de giro, si no, pues necesitarias otro transistor si es que tambien deseas que sea controlada.

si el motor fuese mas grande, medido en HP, te podria recomendar algun variador de velocidad de los del tipo industrial, los hay que te dan maxima potencia con 0 rpm, o sea control total de rpm a maxima potencia, el unico inconveniente con ese tipo de sistema es que debes instalar un ventilador al motor pues a menor rpm la ventilacion es menor y el motor se sobrecalienta.

Saludos.


----------



## sebasb1987

Hola a todos quisiera saber si hay algun circuito para variar la velocidad de un motor DC de 3HP


----------



## Fogonazo

sebasb1987 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos quisiera saber si hay algun circuito para variar la velocidad de un motor DC de 3HP




Busca en el foro hay varios post al respecto


----------



## DJ DRACO

seguramente es un pwm con mosfet de salida. y sino, debe ser un regulador de voltaje a 220 con un TIC226D q tolera hasta 8 amperes en 220v. a lo mejor en vez de eso, usen los reguladores de voltaje que se usan en las soldadoras electricas de alto amperaje.


----------



## stuka

Hola. estoy intentando variar la velocidad de un motor de cc 12v 300ma
 he utilizado un 555 para controlarlo con PWD, y un tip31, pero no consigo variar la velocidad- envia los pulsos y varia su anchura, pero al conectarlo al tip31, funciona el motor pero a la máxima potencia. no puedo variarla con el potenciometro
yo creo que he calculado mal la R de polarización dl tip.

Podia alguien ayudarme??
Muchas gracias


----------



## ouchoc

Hola a todos, tengo un PLC S300 con un modulo analogico , con la salida de corriente quiero controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12Vdc .
Estube pensando en convertir esa señal a voltaje y acondicinarla a un PWM ; ya tengo el circuito convertir de corriente a voltaje ,pero no tengo mucha informacion de como controlar y hacer control de lazo cerrado ,quiero decir que si pongo una carga al motor,el circuito debe mantener la velocidad que fue regulada ,lo mismo pasaria si retiro la carga.El motor es de 7A ,se debe tener en cuenta la etapa de potencia en el circuito 
De ante mano les agradesco la ayuda que me puedan proporcionar y pediria si no fuera mucha molestia algunos circuitos que me puedan servir para tal aplicacion.


----------



## Fogonazo

stuka dijo:


> Hola. estoy intentando variar la velocidad de un motor de cc 12v 300ma
> he utilizado un 555 para controlarlo con PWD, y un tip31, pero no consigo variar la velocidad- envia los pulsos y varia su anchura, pero al conectarlo al tip31, funciona el motor pero a la máxima potencia. no puedo variarla con el potenciometro
> yo creo que he calculado mal la R de polarización dl tip.


Si uno viera el esquema que estas empleando, tal vez podría opinar

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! *
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## taylor

Estoy intentando controlar la velocidad de un motor dc que en la placa dice 80V 5A; para el control se me ocurrió utilizar un PWM generado con el pic 16f877a por medio de una conversión analógica digital de un potenciómetro, la conversión es de 8 bits, es decir de 0 a 255; y el tiempo en alto del pwm, varía asi mismo de 0 a 255 de acuerdo a la posición del potenciómetro.
El pwm dispara un MOSFET IRF250, que según el pdf es de 200V, 30A. 
El problema se presenta cuando empiezo a subir el potenciómetro para aumentar el tiempo en alto del pwm, al principio el motor no se mueve para nada, y cuando subo ya casi la totalidad del potenciometro, ahi el motor se mueve pero a su máxima velocidad pero es porque el mosfet ya se ha quemado y está saturado, por lo tanto si bajo el valor del potenciómetro el motor ya no disminuye su velocidad. 
La verdad no se porque puede quemarse el mosfet, si segun el pdf, su voltaje VDS es de 200V mucho mayor a lo del motor, y su corriente Ids es 30A igual mucho mayor a la del motor.
Les adjunto el circuito armado para ver si alguno se le ocurre una solución, esta en pdf porque el grafico es grande para adjuntarlo como imagen.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## ivankira

al variar el potenciomentro vez que varie la salida del pwm(pic16f877).

tambien puede ser el optotransistor, si varia la salida. se puede checar con el osciloscopio.

saludos


----------



## AcostaNeil

Por aca les comparto un diagrama que me sirvio de mucho a mi



En el motor te recomiendo colocar al menos un diodo de protección como aparece en el diagrama que compartí arriba. De esa forma proteges el resto de componentes electrónicos como el MOSFET IRF250, el pic 16f877a o cualquiera que coloques. Te recomiendo que el diodo que coloque pueda fácilmente manejar el amperaje  del motor. Tal vez por eso se te quema el MOSFET.


----------



## Ballestero

Con un PID o un PWM... Cualquiera de ambas soluciones puede servir, en el primer caso variando el Set Point podrás aumentar o disminuir la velocidad del motor, en el segundo pues simplemente usando el truco de la PWM.


----------

